# Kugellager von Stationär Rollen fetten oder ölen ?



## anndreas06 (22. April 2019)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal hier nachfragen ob in mit Bremsenreiniger entfettet Kugellager nun Fett oder Öl rein kommt ? Insgesamt 4 Kugellager 
Ich habe mich mal an eine 3 Jahre alte Shimano Exage rangetraut.

Habe nun drei   ( 2 mittlere von der Zahnradachse 1 großes über der Rücklaufspeere)

Ich denke mal in das kleinste vom Schnurlaufröllchen nur Öl bestimmt oder ?


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

Ich fette meine Lager mit Sprühfett. Das W40 
zB. oder ähnliches reicht dafür aus. Pass aber auf, dass deine Lager gut getrocknet sind.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. April 2019)

WD 40 ist ein Kriechöl bzw Rostlöser- den kann man anwenden, wenn etwas festsitzt...

Wenn unbedingt etwas geölt werden soll, dann besser zu Ballistol oder Nähmaschinenöl greifen. 

Zur Rollenpflege und Verwendung von Schmierstoffen hat unser Rollenpapst Wollebre schon viel gepostet - such mal nach seinen Beiträgen


----------



## alexpp (22. April 2019)

In WD40 soll angeblich Waschbenzin enthalten sein, das würde zum ölen überhaupt nicht taugen, ich würde WD40 auf keinen Fall benutzen.
Kugellager können geölt oder gefettet werden, mit Fett sollen sie länger halten. Geschlossene Kugellager würde ich nicht versuchen zu reinigen und nur an beiden Seiten mit Fett wie Shimano DG06 oder ähnliches  bedecken. Offene Kugellager, die Schmutz abbekommen haben reinigen und fetten (DG06). DG06 ist sehr universell, damit kann fast alles gefettet werden, ist aber recht teuer. Bei Fetten wird man von Shimano schon ziemlich abgezockt.

Edit: DG06 ist ein leichtes Fett, das keine Fäden zieht. Deshalb durchaus auch für das Schnurlaufröllchen geeignet.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> WD 40 ist ein Kriechöl bzw Rostlöser- den kann man anwenden, wenn etwas festsitzt...





alexpp schrieb:


> In WD40 soll angeblich Waschbenzin enthalten sein, das würde zum ölen überhaupt nicht taugen, ich würde WD40 auf keinen Fall benutzen


WD 40 IST parfümiertes Waschbenzin. Wir haben das sogar an verhältnismäßig, im Vergleich zu Rollen, derben Fahrrädern nur zur Entgrindung benutzt, weil es genau so lange "schmiert", wie die minutenlange Trocknung dauert.

Es gibt bewährte Rollenöle, siehe die Beiträge von wollebre.


----------



## alexpp (22. April 2019)

Waschbenzin ist super um Getriebeteile zu reinigen bzw. zu entfetten. Das alte Fett grob entfernen und im Waschbenzin mit dem Pinsel reinigen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich fette meine Lager mit Sprühfett. Das W40
> zB. oder ähnliches reicht dafür aus. Pass aber auf, dass deine Lager gut getrocknet sind.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Damit entfettest du eher deine Lager und sorgst somit auch für frühzeitigen Verschleiß.
WD40 hat an Angelrollen nix zu suchen, außer eben zum Entfetten, und dann sollte man auch sehr gut wissen was man da macht.
Gerade bei Kugellagern kann man sich diese mit WD40 ganz schnell und zielsicher ruinieren, wenn man sie nicht anschließend öffnet und neu mit Fett befüllt.

Lager an Statios nur fetten, nicht ölen. Auch das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen würde ich niemals ölen, sondern ein weiches dünneres Fett benutzen, zb Reel X in soft.
Öl wird dort nicht lange verbleiben, Fett hingegen schon.


----------



## Wollebre (23. April 2019)

ganz einfach:
alle Getriebe und Schnurlauf Kugellager werden gefettet. Die Konsistenz ist dem Durchzugsvermögen der Rolle anzupassen.

Geölt werden nur die beiden Schnurlauflager in BC und sonstige kleine Multis.
Wenn mit kleine Multis nicht geworfen sondern nur vertikal geangelt wird, können die auch mit einem weichen Fett gepackt werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. April 2019)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sollten alle Kugellager mit weichem oder dünnen Fett geschmiert werden. Hartes Fett wird in einem Lager erst flüssig wenn sich das Lager erwärmt. Und das wird sich in einer Angelrolle meiner Erfahrung nach nicht einstellen, dazu sind die Umdrehungen und die Last zu gering. Deshalb ist ja auch in vielen Rollen das Fett steinhart.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deshalb ist ja auch in vielen Rollen das Fett steinhart.



Damit meinste sicherlich eher ältere Rollenmodelle, die ü30 Jahre alt sind und womöglich noch nie eine Wartung erlebt haben.
Diese Fette, wenn man sie als solches überhaupt noch bezeichnen mag, sind häufig grün patiniert und brökeln als kleine Klumpen einfach raus....altersbedingt.
Nach so langer Benutzung und trister Einmottung würden moderne Rollen vermutlich auch nicht anders aussehen, wenn sie denn so lange leben.

Interessanterweise sind die dort verbauten Kugellager aber oftmals noch sehr gut in Schuss, wenn überhaupt sind es Lager am Drivegear die gelitten haben. Das Lager am Pinion ist selten angegriffen, Ausnahme im Salzwasser benutzte Rollen. Rollen aus jener Zeit hatten so gut wie immer Qualitätslager aus Japan/Deutschland/Malaysia verbaut, später auch Taiwan, die Chinaware von heute findet man jedenfalls nicht in den Oldies.

Eher bestimmt der Einsatzzweck die Art des Schmierstoffes. Salzwasser und Süßwasser zb, ersteres eher festere Fette. Genauso bestimmt auch die Jahreszeit mitunter den Verwendungszweck, nicht jedes Fett ist im kalten Winter wirklich praxistauglich. 
Hinzukommt auch die Rollengröße und deren Einsatzzweck, in großen Rollen (Wallerrollen zb) wo Schmierung aufgrund der erhöhten Kraftübertragung wichtig ist, kommt auch eher ein festeres Fett zum Einsatz was weniger schnell verdrängt wird. Bei eher kleinen Statios die vorwiegend auch zum Spinnfischen gedacht sind, greife ich zu dünnerem Fett, diese Rollen sollen auch entsprechend leichter laufen, was bei großen Rollen nicht Priorität hat.
Für Kugellager verwende ich aber nur ein Gemisch aus vers. ReelX-Produkten, kann so jederzeit die Mischung variieren je nach Rollenmodell/Einsatzzweck und fahre damit seit Jahren bestens.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. April 2019)

Ich fette meine Rollen mit einem Fliessfett für Nutzfahrzeugzentralschmieranlagen. Es ist dünner als die Lagerfette, hochdruckbeständig, läuft nicht aus wie Oel. Zu Temperaturbereiche unter Null kann ich nichts sagen, dann bleib ich lieber im Bastelzimmer. Ansonsten sind meine alten Schätzchen damit genauso versorgt worden wie die neuen. Und bei den Norwegenstationärrollen habe ich den ganzen Rollenkasten gefüllt, so das Salzwasser dort nicht oder nur sehr wenig eindringen kann. Und bis jetzt bin ich da gut mit gefahren. Deine Möglichkeiten der Mischung haben auch etwas für sich, das habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2019)

Gerade am Line-Roller setze ich eher auf ein schön leichtes Öl. Wenns auch nicht so lange hält, ist dieses Lager ja noch am schnellsten erreichbar um nachzuölen.


----------



## alexpp (23. April 2019)

Fett kann das Schnurlaufröllchen gegen Wasser und Schmutz besser abdichten. Das gilt auch für den Knauf.


----------



## Jason (23. April 2019)

Schande über mein Haupt. Erstmal muss ich @anndreas06 Bescheid geben. WD 40 ist für die Lager ein no Go. Ich denke mal, er hat es schon gelesen und seine Lager nicht ruiniert. In Wirklichkeit benutze ich das WD 40 nicht. Habe aber gedacht, das würde auch gehen. Selber benutze ich ein anderes Multi-Öl. Wie ich den Bericht geschrieben habe ist mir der Name von meinem Öl nicht eingefallen ist.  Der Name von diesem Öl ist hier aber nicht mehr relevant, weil es sowieso nicht in die Lager gehört. Ich habe die Lager von meiner Ambidex Super 2401
damit geschmiert und wahrlich, habe sie heute aus der Vitrine geholt, sie läuft . Da weis ich nun , was ich zu tun habe. Die Lager säubern und gescheit fetten. @Bimmelrudi  hat das Reel X in Soft genannt. Danke dafür. Dieses Fett werde ich mir bestellen. Muss mal überlegen, ob ich das Multi-Öl noch irgendwo reingequakt habe.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich falsche Informationen gegeben habe. Man wird alt wie eine Kuh, und lernt immer noch dazu.

Gruß Jason


----------



## geomujo (23. April 2019)

Ein Kugellager aus hochwertigem Stahl hat kein Problem mit Wasser - nicht umsonst gibt es rostfreien Stahl. Schmutz dringt in den Line-Roller eigentlich auch kaum ein. Am Knob allenfalls am Außenlager am Übergang zum Knob-Schaft. Aber auch da ist die Verschmutzung nicht wirklich ein Thema,. Das sehe ich eher am Hauptantriebsrad.
Generell packe ich aber mein Tackle nach Benutzung aus und lasse es immer in der Wohnung ausdünsten - vor allem die Rolle.


----------



## Wollebre (24. April 2019)

Besonders in den (die) Line Roller Lager dringt Wasser und Schmutzpartikel ein die mit der Schnur, besonders bei Geflochtene, beim Einkurbeln am Schnurlaufröllchen abgestreift werden. So sind es besonders die Schmutzpartikel die die Kugellager beschädigen.
Dann muss man wissen das Kugellager mit Metalldeckel (ZZ Lager) nicht wasserdicht abschließen und wie vorgeschrieben auch feine im Wasser gebundene Schmutzpartikel in die Lager eindringen. Wirken dort mit der Zeit wie Schmirgel und sorgen für schnelleren Verschleiß der Lager. Ich bevorzuge daher 2RS Lager (die mit Kunststoffdeckel). Schließen so gut wie dicht ab, sind bei jährlicher Wartung schnell zu öffnen, zu reinigen und neu zu fetten. Alternativ im Schnurlauf offene Lager nehmen. Die sind am einfachsten zu reinigen und neu zu fetten.  
Selbst hochwertige Kugellager bleiben nicht von galvanischer Korrosion verschont. Das besonders bei Rollen die im Salzwasser eingesetzt werden (s. Bild).
Da das Wasser in unsere Flüsse schon lange keine Trinkwasserqualität mehr hat, setze ich nur Fette und Öle für den Marineeinsatz ein. Nur diese bieten längeren Korrosionsschutz als z.B. Omas Nähmaschinenöl.

Rollengehäuse mit Fett vollpampen ist Kontraproduktiv. Alternativ zu einer Gummidichtung, wie meist in hochwertige Rollen verbaut, die Kontaktseiten vom Gehäuse und Deckel entfetten und dünn Gehäusedichtmasse (aus dem KFZ Bereich) auftragen. NIcht vergessen alle Schraubengewinde gegen Eindringen von Wasser zu fetten.

Dann kann auch Wasser durch die kurbelseitige Gehäuseöffnung eindringen. Auch hier etwas Fett von aussen einbringen. Die andere Gehäuseseite ist meist mit einem Deckel voll verschlossen. Wenn aus optische Gründe der Deckel irgendwelche Durchbrüche hat, auch hier Fett vor das Gehäuselager einbringen.

Dann die empfindlichste Stelle wo Wasser eindringen kann ist über der Rücklaufsperre am Gehäusehals. Hier ist so gut wie nichts zu machen. Da muss individuell nach Rollenmodell geprüft werden ob mit etwas Fett das Eindringen von Wasser wenigstens reduziert werden kann. Einige Rollen haben neben der Rotorverschraubung 1-2 Löcher, scheinbar damit Wasser ablaufen kann. Das Übel sind die optisch ja so geilen Durchbrüche an den Spulen. Nur wo läuft Wasser von dort hin... auf den Gehäusehals. Wenn eine Rolle diese Löcher haben sollte, mit einem festen Fett zuschmieren.


----------



## rule270 (24. April 2019)

Hy an alle
Versucht mal das Ventilfett aus dem Musikladen. Etwas teurer aber sehr wirkungsvoll.
Ansonsten gibt es auchTeflonfett sehr teuer aber Gut.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. April 2019)

Wie wär es einfach mit Wälzlagerfett. Dafür ist es gemacht worden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2019)

Für Wälzlager sicherlich, aber nicht für Miniaturkugellager.


----------



## Uzz (25. April 2019)

Für kleine auch. Die sind nicht so klein, dass das Fett plötzlich völlig andere Effekte auslöst. Unter "Wälzlagerfett" verstehe ich dabei ein standardisiertes 0815-Fett (d.h. Mineralölbasis + Lithiumseife), nichts für Spezialfälle. Nur mit der Konsistenz (Viskosität) muss man bischen rumprobieren. Man fährt mMn am besten, wenn man sich je ein halbes Kilo K2K-30 und K3K-30 hinstellt. Kosten zusammen <10€. Damit deckt Otto Normalverbraucher alle "üblichen" Fettwünsche für viele Jahre ab.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> WD 40 ist ein Kriechöl bzw Rostlöser- den kann man anwenden, wenn etwas festsitzt...
> 
> Wenn unbedingt etwas geölt werden soll, dann besser zu Ballistol oder Nähmaschinenöl greifen.
> 
> Zur Rollenpflege und Verwendung von Schmierstoffen hat unser Rollenpapst Wollebre schon viel gepostet - such mal nach seinen Beiträgen


Das ist in der Tat richtig und sogar noch untertrieben. WD 40 ist sogar stark entfettend und taugt als Multiöl gänzlich überhaupt nicht.(water displasement / Petrolether(n- Hexan))


----------



## zandertex (28. April 2019)

wobei nähmaschinenöl nur bis ca. -11grad taugt.dann macht die rücklaufsperre schlapp.


----------



## alexpp (29. April 2019)

Ich habe gerade mit WD40 etwas rumgespielt. Wenn ordentlich von dem Zeug aufgetragen wird, bleibt ein Schmierfilm übrig. Bei feinem Auftragen wirkt die Fläche später trocken. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, zum Schmieren nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## CaptainPike (29. Mai 2019)

Mit was würdet ihr diese seltsamen "Keramikgleitlager" schmieren, wo man praktisch nur so ein Keramikröllchen auf ner Metallachse hat - bspw beim Schnurlaufröllchen der Zalt Arc. Habs erst mit Rollenfett versucht aber das wurde zu schwergängig. Bei Feinmechaniköl / "Nähmaschinenöl" ist es etwas besser, aber ich hab etwas Bedenken wegen dem Salzwasser-/Korrosionsschutz (vor allem bei der Zalt - die soll ja ins Meer)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2019)

Wie zäh war denn dein Rollenfett bzw. welches Fabrikat wurde verwendet?
Wenn die Rolle sowieso vorrangig Salzwasser kostet, dann darf das verwendete Fett auch durchaus etwas zäher sein, allerdings auch kein Kaugummi.
Je dünner das Schmiermittel, um so schneller wird es bei dauernd drehenden Lagern auch herausgedrückt, direkter Kontakt mit Wasser und auch Schmutzpartikeln, wie es nunmal beim Schnurlaufröllchen vorkommt, tun ihr übriges.
Für Salzwasser würde ich ausnahmslos nur Marinefette benutzen, zb Fette für Außenbordmotoren wie das Mercury Quicksilver 2-4-C


----------



## Maxthecat (31. Mai 2019)

Moin !
Hier habe ich mir mal Rollenfett und Öl bestellt : http://www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html   und bin damit sehr zufrieden . Sollte für jeden Bereich ,ob Salzwasser / Süßwasser dabei sein .


----------

